# [SEMI-OT] Walkman Linux-compatibile

## bsolar

Ok mi sono stancato di aspettare che Sony renda disponibile il software per usare i NetMD con Linux.

Sono interessato ad un walkman possibilmente MP3 ma non sono 'sto grande esperto e cerco consigli su qualche prodotto spaccoso. Le mie priorità sono in questo ordine:

Compatibilità con Linux!

Qualità audio.

Dimensioni/peso contenuti.

Durata della batteria.

Spazio a disposizione per la musica.

Design stiloso.  :Cool: 

Sarebbe una bella cosa il supporto per VBR (tutta la mia collezione è in questo encoding).

Supporto per WMA completamente opzionale.  :Smile: 

----------

## Ginko

Direi che per la compatibilita' con Linux ti basta che il lettore MP3 memorizzi i file su FS vfat. Dopodiche' lo connetti tramite USB usando usb-storage e accedi al FS con un semplice mount con l'ulteriore vantaggio di poter usare il lettore anche per memorizzare file da avere sempre con te (io ad esempio c'ho messo la mia chiave pubblica di SSH e GPG).

Personalmente ho un Nex IIe che non costa molto ed ha il vantaggio di utilizzare carte CF di tipo I e II con capacita' fino ad 1 Gb e di avere il firmware aggiornabile via USB. Al momento suppotra solo MP3 e presto anche OGG. 

My .02$  :Wink: 

--Gianluca

----------

## bsolar

Questo spacca di brutto! Solo che supporta solo ATRAC (converte quando uploadi) e senz'altro Linux non è un opzione...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Gianluca Rotoni wrote:*   

> Personalmente ho un Nex IIe che non costa molto ed ha il vantaggio di utilizzare carte CF di tipo I e II con capacita' fino ad 1 Gb e di avere il firmware aggiornabile via USB. Al momento suppotra solo MP3 e presto anche OGG.

 

MOLTO interessante. Puoi dirmi qualcosa sulla qualità audio? E la durata della batteria? (non sempre rispettano ciò che viene pubblicizzato)

----------

## bsolar

Ho ricevuto il mio Nex IA e non è per niente male. Soprattutto la qualità audio è molto buona e, anche se sbaglia a visualizzare i tempi delle canzoni, gli MP3 VBR vanno che é un piacere.

Mi piacciono pure le strane cuffie di cui è dotato e con Linux funzia quindi consigliato!  :Wink: 

----------

## xlyz

disponibile anche in italia o preso dal sito? nel caso dove? a che prezzo?

----------

## bsolar

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> disponibile anche in italia o preso dal sito? nel caso dove? a che prezzo?

 

Ordinato e arrivato da Hong Kong, penso circa 35euro di spese di spedizione più il costo, ~140USD se non erro (e poi devi prendere la scheda compactflash o il microdrive)

CMQ sono soddisfatto, soldi ben spesi, e tanti saluti al Sony Jukebox megagestapo.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xlyz

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Ordinato e arrivato da Hong Kong, penso circa 35euro di spese di spedizione più il costo, ~140USD se non erro (e poi devi prendere la scheda compactflash o il microdrive)

 

tasse (iva etc.) niente?

----------

## bsolar

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> tasse (iva etc.) niente?

 

Pagate assieme alle spese di spedizione.

----------

## Ginko

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> disponibile anche in italia o preso dal sito? nel caso dove? a che prezzo?

 

Il mio nex IIe l'ho comprato on-line qui in Svizzera. Forse spediscono pure in Italia, nel caso deduci il 7.6% e aggiungi il 20% di IVA. 

In Svizzera la spedizione e' gratis, in Italia non saprei, chiedi a loro sono molto disponibili ed il servizio e' ottimo.

Saluti

--Gianluca

----------

## Ginko

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi piacciono pure le strane cuffie di cui è dotato

 

Fiche vero? Pero' chi l'ha provato con cuffie di qualita' mi ha detto che e' tutta un'altra cosa...

Saluti

--Gianluca

----------

## xlyz

guardandomi un po' in giro ho visto anche i pen drive mp3 di hamlet e della pendrive. Più compatti, la memoria è integrata, le batterie ricaricabili, se il bios della mb lo supporta ci si può persino bootare il pc, e costano pure un po meno...

mi sa che sto week end si spende   :Wink: 

EDIT: si ricaricano attraverso USB. col pc disponibile non è un problema, ma x quando si è in giro potrebbe diventarlo. qualcuno sa se si trova un adattatore 220->usb, magari bello compatto e poco costoso?

----------

## bsolar

 *Gianluca Rotoni wrote:*   

>  *bsolar wrote:*   
> 
> Mi piacciono pure le strane cuffie di cui è dotato Fiche vero? Pero' chi l'ha provato con cuffie di qualita' mi ha detto che e' tutta un'altra cosa...

 

Ovviamente, intendevo che sono sorprendentemente fedeli per essere le cuffie di un player, a volte trovi inclusi certi bidoni...

----------

